# Are there crayfish at Causey Dam?



## Aonarach1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are crayfish at Causey?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

not to my knowledge. never seen one there nor any bones.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, there are. I've seen dead ones along the shoreline there in the summer time. They were all pretty small though, maybe 2-3" long is all.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, they are in Causey.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep


----------



## redfrog (Jan 10, 2013)

There are lots of them there.


----------



## Aonarach1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Great, thanks for the response guys!


----------

